# Razor Blades



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Silly question, but I neglected to note if you can get either Schick Quattro or Gillette Mach 3 razor blades in Egypt? Just want to be sure which handle to bring.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Stuff like that is very cheap and widely available here.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Stuff like that is very cheap and widely available here.


Agree. both available at most supermarkets.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Terrific! Back in the day, one could only find the double-edge "safety" variety.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2012)

i beleve in gillette fusion


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

farrell said:


> i beleve in gillette fusion


I've already got a Gillette Mach III and Schick Quattro handle, so I'd rather bring along whichever I can find. What do you think? Is the Gillette more common/easily obtained?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> I've already got a Gillette Mach III and Schick Quattro handle, so I'd rather bring along whichever I can find. What do you think? Is the Gillette more common/easily obtained?




Why not bring both.. the weight will hardly be noticeable


----------

